# Anyone try this Smoked Salmon recipe from ifish?



## vstheboombox (Nov 27, 2012)

http://ifish.net/board/showthread.php?t=64066

I tried this smoked salmon recipe for my second smoke project out of my MES 30". I bought some store bought salmon from WINCO just have some practice. however it turned out pretty horrible for me. I followed the instructions but got confused as to what temp and how long I should be smoking my salmon. The end result came out with salty salmon with some honey glaze on it. Not really sure where/why it came out so bad? 

These are the two things that I could think of where it went wrong for me:

-Not knowing the temp and duration to smoke. I started off at 160 then bumped it up to 225 to get the alder pellets going then back down to about 180 for a duration of about 4 hrs. 

-Not washing off the brine. The directions said to leave the brine on. 

Anyone know of a rookie proof step by step smoked salmon recipe? Good thing this was just a practice run.


----------



## vstheboombox (Nov 27, 2012)

IMG_0165.jpg



__ vstheboombox
__ Nov 27, 2012






During the Brining process













IMG_0168.jpg



__ vstheboombox
__ Nov 27, 2012






Letting it rest before I put it in the smoker













IMG_0169.jpg



__ vstheboombox
__ Nov 27, 2012






Throwing it in the smoker with some apple/cran juice. 













IMG_0171.jpg



__ vstheboombox
__ Nov 27, 2012






Halfway through













IMG_0173.jpg



__ vstheboombox
__ Nov 27, 2012






Out of the smoker than putting it in oven at 325 with honey glaze













IMG_0177.jpg



__ vstheboombox
__ Nov 27, 2012






finished product. Outside was good but inside was way too salty just didn't have that smokiness to it either.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 27, 2012)

vstheboombox said:


> Not really sure where/why it came out so bad? I started off at 160 then bumped it up to 225 to get the alder pellets going then back down to about 180 for a duration of about 4 hrs.




Temps are too high.


~Martin


----------



## vstheboombox (Nov 27, 2012)

The lowest my smoker will go is 100. Is that low enough temp?


----------



## pike2 (Nov 28, 2012)

long ago an old timer told me how to check the saltiness of a brine using an egg,   mix up you brine then drop an egg into it,   if it floats on top to much salt,  the right amount of salt will just lift the egg off the bottom of the container.


----------

